# Hiya



## NuttySian (Sep 1, 2010)

Hi all! I'm not a breeder but I'm very taken with mice. I've not had many but fell for them hook line and sinker! I have 3 at the moment, a lone male and today thanks to Myth I got 2 beautiful champagne girls from WillowDragon 
I also have hamsters, fish, finches, dogs and a newt.

I'm on way too many forums but you might be lucky and be spared from reading most of my madness :lol: But hi anyway!


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

:welcome1


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

:welcome


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hello and Welcome to the Forum!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

hello :welcomeany


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

hello and welcome


----------



## katytwinkle (Aug 28, 2010)

hiya! katytwinkle x


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

It was lovely to meet you!!

I hope my girls behave for you!! hehee

W xx


----------



## NuttySian (Sep 1, 2010)

Thanks all!

Was lovely to meet you too! The girls are behaving brilliantly, there was a bit of squeaking and chasing but they seem to have sorted it all out in one night. They keep coming to the front to say hi when I come into the room :love1


----------



## Elven (Apr 18, 2010)

You just have to love mice. Welcome!


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Welcome!


----------

